# Stay with us for New Canon 70D -All info at one place.



## hb360 (Jun 18, 2012)

Guyz the top ASP-C line up camera from Canon is goin to launch with XXD family is EOS 70D.

We are here to serve you all the information about 70D as soon as it comes..
I'll post all information here also

Visit us here:Canon 70D
Surely You will like it 

Like us on FB


----------

